# [SOLVED] cant play 4OD videos



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

have a problem with a friends PC running a 4OD Video - which is a TV channel On demand 
it wont run the video 
all other videos work , iplayer (BBC on demand) , channel 5 , youtube

HP Laptop , running windows 8.1
Latest version of IE - 11 (from the desktop) 
Re-installed Chrome 
AND 
installed firefox as a test 

Just NOT 4OD 
tried firefox, chrome and IE 

with IE - it plays the adverts and then stops with a Black screen when the programme begins

on Firefox and Chrome - it just sits with the wheel running 

I have checked Java and updated, adobe flash player and Shockwave 

i have run superantispware, Malwarebytes and ADWCleaner 

2 Windows 7 PCs works fime on the same router - so its not that 

anyone any ideas, please


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: cant play 4OD videos*

bump -


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: cant play 4OD videos*

It probably has something to do with Cookies: Read up on it: Cookies Policy - Channel 4 - 4viewers
and I believe you have to sign in and register to get content.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: cant play 4OD videos*

didnt think of that - I will clear all the cookies and stuff from chrome and IE and then reconnect and see if that works - doing it tomorrow after 

so any other suggestions or ideas I can include


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: cant play 4OD videos*

guess what !!!

it was cookies - i cleared all the cookies for all history and now it works ?

Thanks for that info and the link


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Excellent job Wayne! You are most welcome!


----------

